# Pressemeldung: AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont OUTDOOR



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2010)

Pressemeldung

*AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont OUTDOOR 

vom 5. bis 7. Februar 2010 in der Messe Karlsruhe

Faszination Meeresangeln auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe

Norwegen ist beliebtestes Angelland der Deutschen​*_____________________________________________________

Karlsruhe, 1. Februar 2010
Zum dritten Mal präsentiert die AngelMesse Karlsruhe ein umfangreiches Ausstellungsprogramm und ein hochkarätig besetztes Vortragsforum. Vom 5. bis 7. Februar 2010 zieht die AngelMesse, im Rahmen der Aktivmesse Horizont OUTDOOR, Angelprofis und Freizeitangler in die Karlsruher Ausstellungshallen. 

Auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe finden Freizeitangler und Sportfischer ein Angebot und die Neuheiten rund um das Thema Ausrüstung. Die Besucher können sich hier eine Übersicht über die Produkte und Dienstleistungen machen und sich ausführlich über die Trends für die kommende Angelsaison informieren. 

Das Angebotsspektrum reicht dabei von Bekleidung, Zubehör, Booten, Fischpräparaten sowie Campingbedarf für den Angler. Darüber hinaus werden Ausrüstungen für Fischaufzucht und Gewässerpflege angeboten und eine Vielfalt von Informationen zu Anglerkursen, Seminaren, Guidingtouren und Angelreisen liegen für die Besucher bereit. Mit dabei werden die Hersteller von hochwertigem Angel-Equipment wie Balzer oder die Firma JENZI sein. Fachlich versiertes Personal steht dem Besucher bei der Auswahl der passenden Ausrüstung zur Seite. 

*Faszination Meeresangeln auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe*

Einer der Schwerpunkte der AngelMesse Karlsruhe ist das Meeresangeln. Das mit gutem Grund: Immer mehr Angler sind fasziniert von den Möglichkeiten, die die deutsche Küste an Ost- und Nordsee bietet. Auch die Nordatlantikküste ist ein Paradies fürs Meeresangeln. So ist Norwegen seit Jahren das beliebteste Angelland der Deutschen. Sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer aus gibt es zahlreiche ergiebige Fanggründe. Dorsch, Makrele, Köhler und viele andere Arten kann man überall an der langen norwegischen Küste an den Haken bekommen. Oft gibt es Stellen mit sehr starken Stromschnellen, zwischen vier und zehn Knoten schnell, gerade in den Meerengen. Hier ist das Angeln besonders erfolgreich, so zum Beispiel am Saltstraumen bei Bodø, dem stärksten Mahlstrom der Welt. 

Einer der Experten fürs Meeresangeln ist Norwegen-Spezialist Volker Dapoz aus Ortwig. Der Journalist und leidenschaftliche Angler kennt die neuesten Trends und die besten Heilbutt-Reviere in Europa. Auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe steht er an allen drei Messetagen den Besuchern Rede und Antwort und gibt Tipps, welchen Köder man in welchem Gewässer zu welcher Jahreszeit einsetzen kann.

Auch beim Fischen im Meer in Norwegen gibt es einige Verhaltensregeln zu beachten: Ausländische Staatsbürger dürfen nicht mit fest aufgestellter Ausrüstung, beispielsweise mit Reusen, Hummerkörben, Langleinen und Netzen fischen. Außerdem ist es untersagt, lebende Tiere bzw. Fische als Köder einzusetzen. Ausführliche Informationen rund um einen erfolgreichen Angelurlaub in Norwegen gibt es beim Angelforum Norwegen. Zahlreiche organisierte Angelausflüge werden entlang der norwegischen Küste angeboten. Auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe präsentiert die Firma Neckar-Reisen ihre begleiteten Angelreisen nach Skottevik in Südnorwegen. Bei gutem Wetter wird täglich mit sogenannten Dieselschnecken (Innenbordern) auf See geangelt. Seelachs, Dorsch, Leng, Seewolf, Heilbutt und andere Fische werden vor Ort filetiert und nach einer Woche – oder auch zwei – gefroren zurückgebracht.

Auch an der deutschen Küste boomt das Angeln und es werden Meerforellen, Dorsche und Plattfische gefangen – vom Ufer oder auf hoher See von Boot oder Fischkutter aus. Als Fachmann steht Jörg Strehlow, Inhaber der zurzeit größten Angelschule Deutschlands, Team „der-angler.de“, den Besuchern zur Verfügung. Für die Gourmets gibt es leckeren Seefisch, live zubereitet in der Showküche der AngelMesse Karlsruhe von Jörg Strehlow und Willi Frosch, Vizeweltmeister im Friedfischangeln vom Team Balzer.

*Horizont OUTDOOR mit umfangreichem Ausstellungsprogramm*

Parallel zur AngelMesse Karlsruhe bietet die Horizont OUTDOOR vom 5. bis 7. Februar 2010 in der Messe Karlsruhe ein umfassendes Angebot für Outdoor-Fans und Aktivurlauber. Hier gibt es die Neuheiten rund um Wandern, Trekking, Sport- und Outdoor-Equipment, die aktuellen Modelle zum Thema Camping und Caravaning, alles rund ums Radfahren auf dem fahrrad.markt.zukunft sowie ausgewählte Reiseveranstalter für Sport- und Aktivreisen. Mit ihrer einzigartigen Themenvielfalt ist die Horizont OUTDOOR die einzige Messe für diese Top-Freizeitbereiche und die größte Messe für Aktivurlauber im Südwesten.

Weitere Informationen unter: www.horizont-outdoor.com

Vortragsprogramm ANGELMESSE KARLSRUHE 2010:

Freitag 5. Februar 2010 (Öffnungszeiten: 14.00 – 21.00 Uhr):

SHOWKÜCHE, 18.30 Uhr  -	Showkochen mit Willi Frosch und Jörg Strehlow 




Samstag 06. Februar 2010 (Öffnungszeiten: 10.00 – 18.00 Uhr):

Angel-Forum
11.00 Uhr	-	Spinnenfischen und Fliegenfischen an den Küsten 
		Sardiniens (Mario Malarczuk)
11.45 Uhr	-	Neues rund ums Echolot (Thomas Schlageter)
14.00 Uhr	-	Die große Kunst der Kunstköder (Dietmar Isaiasch)
14.45 Uhr	-	Holzgiganten (Karpfenangeln in Augewässern)
(Michael Komuczki)
15.30 Uhr	-	Auf Wels am Rhein (Jens Köller)
16.15 Uhr	-	Die Faulenzertechnik (Jörg Strehlow)
17.00 Uhr	-	Erfolgreich Angeln auf Heilbutt in Norwegen 
(Volker Dapoz)

Aqua-Lounge
12.00 Uhr	-	Amerikanische Raubfischmethoden/Finessefishing
(Karl-Heinz Alschner)		
13.00 Uhr	-	Neues rund ums Echolot (Thomas Schlageter)
14.00 Uhr	-	Modernes Feederangeln (Michael Schlögel/ MichaelZammataro)
15.00 Uhr	-	Fängige Methoden zum Spinnfischen (Dietmar Isaiasch)
16.00 Uhr	-	Bootssicherheit (Alexander Ratajczak)

SHOWKÜCHE, 12.30 Uhr  -	Showkochen  (Frosch/Strehlow)

Sonntag, 07. Februar 2010 (Öffnungszeiten: 10.00 – 18.00 Uhr):

Angel-Forum		
11.00 Uhr	-	Holzgiganten (Karpfenangeln in Augewässern)
(Michael Komuczki)
11.45 Uhr	-	Auf Wels am Rhein (Jens Köller)
14.00 Uhr	-	Die große Kunst der Kunstköder (Dietmar Isaiasch)
14.45 Uhr	-	Neues rund ums Echolot (Thomas Schlageter)
15.30 Uhr	-	Erfolgreich Angeln auf Heilbutt in Norwegen 
(Volker Dapoz)
16.15 Uhr	-	Die Faulenzertechnik (Jörg Strehlow)
17.00 Uhr	-	Spinnenfischen und Fliegenfischen an den Küsten 
		Sardiniens (Mario Malarczuk)

Aqua-Lounge
12.00 Uhr	-	Bootssicherheit (Alexander Ratajczak)
13.00 Uhr	-	Wallerangeln (Ausrüstung, Montagen) (Jens Köller)
14.00 Uhr	-	Amerikanische Raubfischmethoden/Finessefishing
(Karl-Heinz Alschner)
15.00 Uhr	-	Fängige Methoden zum Spinnfischen (Dietmar Isaiasch)
16.00 Uhr	-	Modernes Feederangeln (Michael Schlögel/Michael Zammataro)

SHOWKÜCHE, 12.30 Uhr  - 	Showkochen (Frosch/Strehlow)


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont OUTDOOR*

Hallo Leute,

will ja net glug *******n aber auf der offiziellen Homepage steht der Termin vom 04.-06.02.11.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont OUTDOOR*

... die Pressemeldung ist vom Februar 2010...
Die Messe: vom 5. bis 7. Februar 2010 war also schon!!!

In 2011 ist sie vom 04-06.02 - das ist korrekt!


----------



## basti.bodo (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont OUTDOOR*

Moin moin,

kennt wer diese Messe und kann sagen, ob es sich lohnt mal vorbei zu schaun?! Ansich ist es ja eher eine Outdoor-Messe ... mit einem Teil, der sich um Angeln dreht, oder?

Danke


----------

